# Kayak Loader



## Jimbo1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Guy's,

Just want to let you know about a new Kayak loader which has just come onto the market.

Check out the website - http://www.k-rack.com.au


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

That's actually an interesting concept... Will be interesting to see how they go.

Might have to investigate carrying my kayak upright


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

both of my hatchbacks got spoilers at the rear so looks like it wont work accordingly to the FAQ... is there a demo we can try in Sydney?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It looks good.
I tried to make some similar a while ago. I got the one on the back window to work but the roof of the prado has ridges and I couldn't get one to stick on the angles.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

These are a great Idea but not original,
Here is a homemade one 3 years ago.




Congrats to the people wh took a great concept and commercialised it ;-)


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

How much ??


----------



## MY03VY (Mar 17, 2012)

Someone needs to make one of these that'll cop a fair bit of weight, and will work with a spoiler.


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

Some spoilers are flat and wide enough that the suction cups might work fine.

Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

doddsj said:


> Some spoilers are flat and wide enough that the suction cups might work fine.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve.


But most are weak as!


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just came across this on the web and am interested in the concept as I'm looking at buying a Hobie ProFisher soon. Just emailed them for a price, so if I hear something back I'll post back.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Another concept that I just came across on the interwebs - http://www.boathoist.com.au/kayak-loader.html

Only downside is that you need to have a tow bar installed on the vehicle :?


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

If you have a bike rack that has the clamp top plate you can attach a rod with foam rollers on it for around $8-$10 all up and you have a kayak loader!


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just got a reply back -

"Ryan, the K-Racks will work but no guarantees as the PA's are incredible heavy and these K-Rack kayak loaders do the job fine but we recommend up to 35-40kgs, the call is yours. We may have in the distant future a K-Rack Pro coming out for these heavier Hobie Kayaks. Price currently is $147.00 + $15 postage."

Hmmmmm...


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

I wouldnt be putting anything over 40kilos on the glass unless its weight is distributed evenly over the whole surface, even a panel could push in and dent.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm going to have a go at making something myself. I've see the "Rack and Roll" devices out there too, can easily knock something up like that myself :mrgreen:


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Has anyone used the Rack and Roll system? Hobie dealer demoed it for me today because im thinking of getting a PA. Quoted $150 but want to know what others think who have used it?


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Has anyone used the Rack and Roll system? Hobie dealer demoed it for me today because im thinking of getting a PA. Quoted $150 but want to know what others think who have used it?


I personally haven't used one but I've seen them used and they look like a simple easy idea.

Which PA are you looking at getting? I'm keen on checking out the new 12 ;-)


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Probably the 12 i think. Im hanging out for a demo though


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Probably the 12 i think. Im hanging out for a demo though


Same here, I have to wait until September till I can get mine...can't wait.


----------

